# 120-24 Class II Transformer - 40va



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

Does anyone know what Class II means? 

Does it's secondary wiring have to be in conduit (raceway)?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It means that it complies with the voltage and current restrictions set out by Underwriters Labs for power supplies of that class. You can see the V/A restrictions in Table 11(B) of the NEC.

Long-story-short, that type of supply is intended by design to provide a reasonable measure of protection against fire and electrocution, so there aren't nearly as many restrictions on the load-side wiring methods when compared to other power sources. It's article 725 in the NEC, I don't know CEC.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

power said:


> Does anyone know what Class II means?
> 
> Does it's secondary wiring have to be in conduit (raceway)?


Read 300.3(C)(1) informational notes that will take you to 725.136(A).


----------



## 309a (May 23, 2010)

Big John is right. Section 16 for CEC. Secondary doesn't have to be in raceway.


----------

